
Ask HN: Android Weekly Job Postings - andjd
Hi.  We`re building a new Android team. Has anyone successfully hired someone (or found a job) through the Android Weekly news letter? Are there other good android-specific job boards worth posting to?
======
zupa-hu
Weird - why does this not show up in the Ask HN section? Or is it just me?

